# strictest regulations for fire pans



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

As long as you have a 3 inch rim and it's 4 inches or more off the ground you're golden. For today. Tomorrow? Who knows, just got to go w/the flow. That's always a good thing for a raft anyway.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

The Grand and a few others have a minimum 300 sqr inch area.
And someone set me straight here but doesnt NFS have a mill or gauge thickness for the pan bottom in wilderness. I've not seen this enforced but thought i read it somewhere. 
Crooked River Whiskey. Not for everyone.


----------



## paulster (May 27, 2011)

It would surprise me if the FS had a min bottom thickness - at least, I have never seen one and have looked at the ID regs pretty carefully. Plus they are ok with (and encourage) disposable foil turkey roasting pans for kayakers ( they actually work pretty well if you put a thin layer of sand in the bottom). I built a firepan to meet GC regs (square inches, depth, pan off ground) and have used it all over the west without any issues


----------

